

Ask HN: What is the best way to advertise my first Chrome extension? - idanlahav

Where best to start? Can I pay for ads? or for promote?
======
JohnLBevan
What does it do? Assuming it solves a problem, hunt for people with that
problem (e.g. on stack exchange / forums / Google) then comment saying you can
resolve their issue & here's the link. Put in a full disclosure note so that
folk know you're the developer - just to keep things polite & fully above
board.

~~~
idanlahav
Sounds good, But if actually I built an extension that right now it is very
simple. in other words I want to check if the users like the idea and if so I
will continue to develop it.

The idea is "Crowd feedbacks for websites". You can see the screenshot
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/webfeedback/lccimh...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/webfeedback/lccimhehclieijbcomciiccohmfnkcfk?hl=en-
US)

I need to find a place of early adopters..

~~~
JohnLBevan
Looks good. I'm no expert on this area, so what's below is conjecture;
hopefully you'll find it useful though.

A post here called "Show HN: Crowd Reviewed Websites (Chrome Extension)" would
be a good place to start. You can set up facebook and google+ pages where you
give information on your extension, and have these point to a blog where you
deliver progress updates on developments. Once you've got the pages up, tweet
links, get friends/existing users to like and share the links so that more
people become aware. If it's something people are interested in the news will
spread. If it's not spreading fast enough through that, be a bit more
creative. Contact people who produce good content (e.g. popular
bloggers/YouTubers, other indie developers, tech journalists) asking for their
help. Some may like your product so will publicise / link to / review / for
free, others you may need to offer incentives to (what that is depends on who
they are and what you can offer them).

It's also a good idea to create a brand and have your extension as part of
that brand. Publicise the brand more than the extension. The reason for this
is you may have other projects in future - you don't want to start from
scratch each time. Once you have the brand, you can talk about other products
within that brand's context, and people who've subscribed to your brand
because of your previous work will then be informed about your new stuff.

~~~
idanlahav
Great tips! I start it right away.. tnx

------
nolnol
You can use google / fb ads but it will be too much expensive

~~~
idanlahav
There are cheaper options? And more viral?

